# Moths!! Moths!! Moths!!



## Celayna (Oct 17, 2020)

Does anyone know where one could purchase feeder moths, possibly to start my own moth colony?

Our oldest mantis, locally found MI, is getting very slow. She loves, loves loves moths. They are hard to find now.

We have fruitflies and houseflies for our babies but she needs larger prey. Sent my husband to get a buffet, 1 each to see what she would take. She ate the cricket, the mealworm wasn't wiggly enough even on a toothpick as a puppet.

The dubia *sigh* she only ate if I held in tweezers. She flat out refused to touch him. She had a hold of him at one point so I slowly withdrew tweezers. She did a dramatic squirrel look at me then dropped him on the bottom of her mesh feeder cage. (If you're wondering, we've found it easier to keep her cage clean and to make sure she actually has eaten in an empty mesh triangle enclosure)

She then literally reached straight out like, "nope you get it..." so sat and held in tweezers FOR EV OR lol

As for the 'superworm' ummm intimidating much? It's like something from Tremors, if you're old enough to relate. The thing ate through the container while my husband was at work. He had to walk around asking his employees, "Say have you happened to see a monster worm around anywhere???"

Found him, repackaged him in tougher material but ehhh... She is getting old and moving slower. Even if I cut him up a bit he might hurt her :S

So back to crickets... Hate them, they smell. Personal opinion warning: They are complete trash food unless you load up with human made product first.

But she will take them so we get them occasionally. "Hello yes can I have 2 large crickets please for curbside pickup?"

Back to original reason for posting as I digress...

Where can we buy moths, moth pupae/cocoons? Not looked much into moths yet so forgive the lack of proper terminology?

Thanks!

- Overprotective Hive Mother


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2020)

I raise my own wax worms, I let them pupae and turn into moths, I wil send you about 25 worms for free, just pay 7.75 for flat rate shipping.

They are videos on facebook showing them. https://www.facebook.com/re.salutric/videos/picfp.100000809061394/3267604459943157/?type=3&amp;theater


----------



## Celayna (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh all I need is waxworms?! Can easily obtain here locally but thank you for the offer!

Any advice on getting to pupate, housing, feeding the feeders or anything else greatly appreciated!

-Overprotective Hive Mother


----------

